# New to home audio, simple?



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey guys, been on this forum for awhile and have really never came to the Home audio section. anyways i was hoping for some help. I have had this philips system for maybe 8 years now and it needs new surround sound speakers? and i might upgrade the mids and sub too? thoughts?


----------



## XC-C30 (Jul 24, 2007)

Yeah..... start all over. You won't ever find matching speakers. The enclosures and filters are measured for those specific drivers.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

ok, where do i start??? i dont want anything crazy, just better? or should i go for a HTIB???


----------



## XC-C30 (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of surround..... But if you want it anyways, I'd start with a nice IDY kit.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Just go with an Onkyo HTIB setup since you want something easy. I will definitely sound better and will be a good beginner HT setup. That is what I have and it sounds pretty good to me. Good enough until I get my own house.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

yea, im only 21, but plan on buying a house within the next year or so, im trying to get everything before i buy a house so i can focus on the house. ill check out the onkyo


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

Any budget at all?

I would personally start by researching and investing in a good receiver. Just use those two speakers for now and run in stereo. Next, either build or purchase a pair of nice speakers, then build or purchase a sub. Then a center channel, then surround speakers)

Sometimes it's too hard to wait and do all that though. If you want something now the Onkyo HTIB suggestion isn't bad. I installed one of those at work, it wasn't too bad for $400 for everything.


----------



## steveklein (May 26, 2008)

noooooooo


stay far, far away from HTIB! the components are almost universally crap.

give us a budget, no matter how small or large, and we can build something better than HTiB. that goes without saying.


----------



## Spasticteapot (Mar 5, 2007)

steveklein said:


> noooooooo
> 
> 
> stay far, far away from HTIB! the components are almost universally crap.
> ...


Agreed. Most HTIBs are awful.

If you need a cheap reciever, have a look at the Yamaha RX-V363BL. It's only $200, reputedly sounds pretty good, and being a Yamaha, is guaranteed to be nearly bulletproof. If you have a bit more money to spend, the Onkyo TX-SR605S comes very well recommended. 

For the speakers, you have many options. The Infinity Primus, Alpha, and Beta series are all quite popular and easily obtained new on eBay. Paradigm makes a variety of excellent HT gear - I especially like their Atom mini-monitors - available for demo at many hi-fi shops. And for the adventurous, it's always possible to build your own.


----------

